# DT Systems Super Pro Remote Launcher



## astrobud311 (May 25, 2010)

Anyone have a review in the DT remote launcher, looking at getting one and wanted to know if there are holding up well with use, any issues. There almost half the price of a winger with remote release and most of my training is done alone so a good launcher would help me out alot.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I love mine, has held up well. Love the fact that I can use all the Retriever R Trainer bumpers and Doken bumpers. Looking at getting a 2nd one. Also, the shells are available cheap from Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

astrobud311 said:


> Anyone have a review in the DT remote launcher, looking at getting one and wanted to know if there are holding up well with use, any issues. There almost half the price of a winger with remote release and most of my training is done alone so a good launcher would help me out alot.


I have two DT remote launchers for 2 seasons:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJFcwUQYz7U
(starting at 35 seconds of video)

I wish I invested in wingers instead. You need to put lock washers on all the bolts or they will come loose with change in temperature. They are not reliable in cold temperatures ( work for me about 50 percent of the time when it is below freezing, even with new batteries). They throw bumpers very far/high/fast which is a different mark compared to what you will see at hunt test or field trails. If you purchase one, use electricians tape to add some cloth flagging to slow the mark down and use light charges. You also have to lubricate the slide and cocking mechanism with a teflon based lubricant. Wingers have a much better design so they are 99 percent reliable, plus they can throw ducks as well as bumpers.


On the other hand I like the fact that I can carry 3 launchers a half mile out to a training site (2 in a 5 gallon bucket, one in my other hand.


----------

